# Vapegeist - Reviews



## Mike Card

Hey Guys, check out my first video basically as an introduction and how I got into vaping as well as some of the e-juice and vendors I have had the pleasure of dealing with.



Vape King
www.vapeking.co.za

The E-liquid Project - Straw Dogs
www.vapecartel.co.za

Rob Fisher (Robs Rambelings)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC93Yb6OpT0MUaeE7dsAX4Pw

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the story...  Really liked the intro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Great video @Mike Card, keep em coming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude

Great story, anything to get off the stickies! Subbed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Mike Card Cool vid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike Card

Hey Guys this is my 2nd episode talking about this amazing DIY podcast, website and youtube channel called DIYorDIE Vaping as well some seriously good South African made e-juice called Mr Hardwicks you need to get your hands on.



www.diyordievaping.com

DIYorDIE Youtube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFoe3PEb1_7sAY1ZgehNP3A

Mr Hardwicks E-Juice
www.hardwicks.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card

Hey all, I would just like to say....WOW thanks for all the support and msgs, i really appreciate it.

I want to do another vid soon but I want you to tell me what you want to see on the channel, Maybe we could even do a joined venture...

Whatsapp me on 
082 379 2254

Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------

